# Home button & status bar do not work - CM11



## sindizzy (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been wading through all the information on the forum but haven't found something on this subject. On my Touchpad I have

JcSullins 20140409 CM11 KitKat 4.4.2

CWM 6.0.4.7

moboot 0.3.8

I decided to test the newer version with the new theme engine so installed Milaq's CM11 20140707 rom. I had read that jcsullins and milaqs roms for CM11 are mostly compatible. Anyway the install went great and used it for a while.

After installing milaq I noticed that my Exchange account would not connect and on reading the notification it said that the device was required to be encrypted. Not wanting to encrypt and since jcsullins already worked I downgraded back to jcsullins. Well now my soft home button, notification area, and status bar do not work at all. Also when the device goes to sleep the lock screen does not appear even though I have a PIN. I flashed back to the milaq and same issue. back to jcsullin and still same issue.

Since these roms were compatible I did dirty flash all my installs. I wiped partition cache and dalvik cache after each install. Not sure whats going on or how to get back to a normal system. I know I could start from scratch but hoping for an alternative solution.

Any suggestions or info?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you make a nandroid backup of your J.C. Sullin's installation?


----------



## sindizzy (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't really have anything to save so usually don't run nandroid. Let me check to see if i made one from my earlier testing.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If that's the case, stop dirty installing and do a clean install and your problems should go away. I don't understand why you were looking for an alternative solution when your installs have nothing worth saving? The easiest way to get back to a normal situation is to make a nandroid backup before you do anything like this and if things go South just restore your backup.

NT


----------



## sindizzy (Aug 25, 2012)

Because doing an install from scratch is way more time intensive than maybe a dirty install. I didn't think anything would go south from these two roms. I'll do that next time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

With all the time you have invested in figuring out this issue, you could have done several clean installs. :winkP: Don't know if you have tried TouchPad Toolbox, but it makes the whole process of a clean install quick and easy. One selection from the toolbox menu, copy three files and done.

Just a little tip, J.C. Sullin's Roms are based on Milaq's repos', but he puts his magic touch on them that IMHO, whatever it is he does makes them run a whole lot smoother. Don't get me wrong, Milaq does good work, but that's the whole point of open source, anyone can put their spin on anyone else's work and it's up to the users to decide which Rom they like and I happen to like Sullins.

NT


----------



## sindizzy (Aug 25, 2012)

I read some other articles and they suggested doing a "Wipe data/Reset" via CWM. That seems to clear up the issue.

One other thing, with jcsullins I can connect to my Exchange account and sync it. It requires a security policy to activate a PIN, which I have done. With milaq's it prompts me to encrypt my tablet. Is encryption working with CM11? I thought I had read that in CM9 or CM10 that this feature was just a place holder. But even more than this, I wonder why there is a difference in how the two implement Exchange security policies?

anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, I've never tried to set up a VPN. I do remember reading somewhere that Google fixed VPN. I suspect that the difference is like I mentioned previously, each developer puts his personal touch on his work.


----------



## sindizzy (Aug 25, 2012)

VPN? Its Exchange Active Server or EAS that I'm having issues with. Typically used to sync corporate email accounts. Anyways, I'm back at jcsullins and will stay at the release for a while.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

My bad! Thought you had to set up VPN to use EAS. Regardless, each developer can do things to the code that doesn't work quite the same as another developers build. I suspect that might be what you have here.


----------

